# Mystery Ship After Ike Passes



## HawgLeg (Nov 20, 2007)

Intersting video of a ship uncovered by Ike on Fort Morgan. Unfortunatly is high and dry on the sand and not in 40' of h2o

<U>http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-US&vid=08be1fe4-9928-4b5d-8311-21fda7cc3f8c</U>


----------

